# Clomid affecting ovaries and "popping" sensation



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys just wondering how any of you have got on with your ovaries and being on clomid.  What I'm trying to ask is the popping sensation we get at times with our ovaries and cyst - has the clomid made this feel worse or anything different, etc?

I always get ovary pain/popping on my left but today started feeling my left ovary twinging and kind of popping sensations and its the first time ever!

Just wondering about everyone else on Clomid.  

Twiggy?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya nikki

I recall having this but was more mid cycle than beginning of the cycle

Not sure if this helps or not

Emilyxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Em, I am at the start of a cycle but at least knowing someone else had this too on clomid makes me a tad more calm about it.


----------



## lisahunter (Nov 13, 2005)

hi, 

if you dont mind me asking where abouts on your left side did you experience this.  i had it last week at the end of my period.  it was to the left of my belly button and was really strange.  

thanx lisa hunter.x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Mines lower and deeper and further away from the centre than the belly button if that makes sense!


----------

